# Can't get S950C (Showcase) into download mode



## Cewkie (Mar 28, 2013)

I've tried many different combos, like Power + Vol Down, Vol up + Vol Down + Power, Power + Vol Up. Power and Vol Up just bring my phone into recovery mode, but it requires me to have the battery in. I've done the method mentioned here: http://rootzwiki.com...-back-to-stock/ 
but still, to no avail.

if anyone can suggest any methods to fix this, I'd appreciate it. I'm getting real tired of my laggy phone.

EDIT: I got it, after much trying. If a mod could lock this, I'd appreciate it


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

The S950C is not in our product family and WILL NOT WORK WITH OUR ROMS

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

Just figured I'd put this here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38697-guide-straighttalk-s950c-showcase-flashing-romsrootinggoing-back-to-stock/

The S950C is just a variant of the samsung showcase. Fascinate roms work just fine on it.


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

pirateghost said:


> I see there is a samsung fascinate/mesmerize section but no captivate love?
> also, what about HTC glacier and vision?


really I had no idea never heard of it

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------

